# Can i Still party with you guys?



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

BC i just picked up a rolling R chassis for my 1.8t motor, the gti is gone AWD replaces it but going to get the GTIs motor  :vampire:

heart transplant










































































*scaring my friend brian on the way back with the R chassis*





The Color









*Newest 11/23/10*
Motor On Stand









Just pulled the slugs









Up Close









Cyl #1 the one the valve actually grenaded in









Cyl #2









Cyl #3









Cyl #4









All four, actually some x hatching can be seen









The Cluster









Cluster Wide









*Update: 1/4/11*
small update:
cage has been fabbed up, will be installed end of this month when the roof arrives and goes in for paint - Signal Green on White interior.

The car is getting a carbon hood and hatch to go along with the roof & polycarbonate side windows and rear hatch glass. We are hoping to get the car caged and down to 2400-2500 lbs. (R front brakes will go up for sale w/ stainless lines, rotors and pads-some rust build up on the rotors due to it sitting) I need something smaller and better aka wilwoods or similar.

2004 R32 Curb weight stock is: 3409 lbs.
2003 GTI Curb weight stock is: 2932 lbs.

The lightest R i have seen was down to 25xxlbs but it was still an R32 not an R18 

Mishimoto Automotive has sent me an email offering partial sponsorship (aka not free stuff but parts at a great cost)

The more i get into this car the more its becoming a street driven track car and not a track driven street car.  Its ok though we are pushing hard for SoWo 2011- even if it doesnt "run" itll appear fast on the back of my truck.

Think i have decided on this rear bumper and do a driver side exit (through side skirt) exhaust.









going through one of these sets of skirts
DubTechnik Skirts

Remember this is a motorsports themed car and the 1.8 forum not the cookie cutter sheep golf/jetta IV forum :laugh:

*MMMMmmm Head lol*


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Nice doing it the smart way. :thumbup: I would have done the same thing except I'm to attached to my 337 so I'll be doing it the hard way.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

added pictures


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good stuff indeed. Picked this one up from underground?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

i only hate you because i am jealous


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh_My_VR6 said:


> Good stuff indeed. Picked this one up from underground?


yes theyve had it for sale for a while apparently, they tell me it was purchased running with a clean title from Ohio, trying to find the Original Owner as they said it was listed on here but no luck yet just to talk to him a bit



18T_BT said:


> i only hate you because i am jealous


i use to be jealous of AWD too, now im jealous of people with a running car


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> i use to be jealous of AWD too, now im jealous of people with a running car


Amen to that. My car's been down close to 8 weeks now. Waiting on ONE more part to be able to drive it. Started it up for the first time in a long time this past Saturday. Super Excited for Mr. UPS man to show up with my new boost controller. (stupid ProfecB spec2 crapped out on me)


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

love the 4 different oem wheel look


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

boostingti4lyf said:


> love the 4 different oem wheel look


No doubt. Musical wheels right there. 

Nice find on the chassis.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

TheBossQ said:


> Nice find on the chassis.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

oh, well then, think you're all that and a bag of @$$ ey? 

so awesome :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice:thumbup: make a build thread so we can keep up on the progress when you get going on this project


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Very nice:thumbup: make a build thread so we can keep up on the progress when you get going on this project


def will do, trying to figure out the best route for the car, I want to get it caged and set up for some racing and hill climbs. I know its not the normal route of drag racing but i find turning more fun.



TheNightMan said:


> oh, well then, think you're all that and a bag of @$$ ey?
> 
> so awesome :beer:


maybe 



inivid said:


> x2 :thumbup:


thanks man



boostingti4lyf said:


> love the 4 different oem wheel look





TheBossQ said:


> No doubt. Musical wheels right there.
> 
> Nice find on the chassis.


Sleeper-esk lol i plan to ditch those and rock steelies and or my 17" montes i kept, going to put my stock NA bumpers back on it, no skirts and single exhaust like before so hella sleepy



groggory said:


> Amen to that. My car's been down close to 8 weeks now. Waiting on ONE more part to be able to drive it. Started it up for the first time in a long time this past Saturday. Super Excited for Mr. UPS man to show up with my new boost controller. (stupid ProfecB spec2 crapped out on me)


Mines been down since Jan, then i decided to part it, now whats left i have pulled from my gti swapped chassis + cash, going to reinstall parts in this, do a TTq trans, suspension and haldex parts.

The big issue is i do have an AEB with supertech valvetrain and SEM to build, but do i want 2.0 stroker or 1.8 revved out. Looks like PagParts Vband Kit and some nasty big turbo bc hey traction isnt an issue. I do still have my wot box but software i dont know which route i want to take, Unitronics is awesome but E85 has me worried.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sick.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks man...


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

Good stuff. Looks like they stripped it down good, but at least they left you with the most important part of the car...THE ALL WHEEL DRIVE.:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ya i kept a lot of my parts: dash, interior, 1.8t ecu/engine side harness and a few other goodies. Basically i gave them a gti that looked the same and in return they gave me an AWD one


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

exactly what i had planned to do. nice and GL:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEET can't wait to see a swole up luxury GT :laugh:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice 4 different wheels


But Awesome project! Im jealous!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

lol ya but i still have my 4 monte carlos... i think i want to get two more steelies though and completely sleep it... i dont know though if the 16" steelies will fit over R brakes


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

have I posted yet that I hate you...:wave:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

you can live vicariously through my traction


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

What did you pay for the shell? I need to do the same thing soon. EK hatch for a daily here I come!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> you can live vicariously through my traction


bwahahaha pwnt. :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> What did you pay for the shell? I need to do the same thing soon. EK hatch for a daily here I come!


4k kept all my stuff as you can see, this car only came with R32 drivetrain from driveshaft back, R suspension, R brakes, Stainless Lines



inivid said:


> bwahahaha pwnt. :laugh:


:vampire::vampire: lol


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

carbon roof ordered to replace the factory sunroofed skin... ill be one of two (another local) in the states done by these guys.

this is a complete cf roof, not an overlay or a sunroof delete plate. 6-8 wk lead time. H&R Coils ordered.

Kinda starting all over the spectrum with this car.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

so what do you guys think

borgwarners new EFR turbo

or

Garretts new GTX series


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> so what do you guys think
> 
> borgwarners new EFR turbo
> 
> ...


ETT.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> ETT.


lol eric, you better enjoy and use this headstart buddy im comin for you... h20i next year you and me at the tree.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> lol eric, you better enjoy and use this headstart buddy im comin for you... h20i next year you and me at the tree.


lets do it. We will be the biggest douches there.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Kirk Cages has me scheduled to drop off the R chassis on the 30th for their first MKIV cage, being built to SCCA/NASA specs. the color for the car has been 90% decided...


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

Kermit Green..one of my fav colors.:thumbup:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Signal Green. Hey bud, Porsche's paint code for that color is 2DB, in case you need it. :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> Kirk Cages has me scheduled to drop off the R chassis on the 30th for their first MKIV cage, being built to SCCA/NASA specs. the color for the car has been 90% decided...


Nice color and good company. That's who I used for my 4pt roll bar.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

01gtiaww said:


> Kermit Green..one of my fav colors.:thumbup:


 thanks man


inivid said:


> Signal Green. Hey bud, Porsche's paint code for that color is 2DB, in case you need it. :thumbup:


Oh hell ya  that makes things easier...


18T_BT said:


> Nice color and good company. That's who I used for my 4pt roll bar.


Thanks good to know cant wait to see it installed.

oh the 02m is also ordered should be here tomorrow.

I am thinking of getting the hatch done in CF from the same company, cf boser hood, and the interior door blank plates so there just isnt open cavities...

as seen here, same people doing the roof for me
http://performance-trim.com/search.php?category_id=48&brand_id=12

the goal is to road race sometime mid to late next year after school (have to have own car so you can get licensed and inspected)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> so what do you guys think
> 
> borgwarners new EFR turbo
> 
> ...


HTA 
Love the project!:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

INA said:


> HTA
> Love the project!:thumbup:


Isaam, Bryson Richards (Wagenwerks Atlanta - Facebook) is suppose to call you with some questions


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/por...machine-all-shades-green-offered-porsche.html

Here is a list and pictures of all the greens produced by Porsche since the 1950's just in case you decide to go with another green.:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sweet thanks man


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

this is going to badass! you had better see this through to completion, or i'm gonna want all i'm bringing stu out of moderator retirement to beat your ass with a ban-hammer!!!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

inivid said:


> this is going to badass! you had better see this through to completion, or i'm gonna want all i'm bringing stu out of moderator retirement to beat your ass with a ban-hammer!!!


where is he? i know hes not a mod but whered did he go whats his new name?

dude im working as best i can; a lot of parts, a lot of money, luckily some people are starting to help out a little. :sly: but yes dude i hope it is bad assery. 

I still need to work on fueling wanting E85 possibilities
Spherical bearings for suspension (already sourced just need to purchase)
Clutch Setup
Diffs
Haldex
Brakes (.:R Brakes to big and heavy)
Wheels 16x8.5 or 9s (cheaper R compounds than 17")
Emissions (why bc i still want to drive it on the streets on random days)
Build the 1.8/aeb and decided stroker or revs.

But think Gymkhana 3.2 ford fiesta Vw Styles.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> Isaam, Bryson Richards (Wagenwerks Atlanta - Facebook) is suppose to call you with some questions


Conference call !!!


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Sub'd and waiting


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> But think Gymkhana 3.2 ford fiesta Vw Styles.


i will hold you to that and want a video of it

that a big order to fill my friend :laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

theswoleguy said:


> Build the 1.8/aeb and decided stroker or revs.


We all know you've done the revs way already. Try the stroker way this time 


Love the project :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thepaintcanman said:


> Sub'd and waiting


 ahhh there's Bryson, the paint, body and guy that has turned me onto driving like an idiot... you will see some of his work in FnF5... yes seriously x2 they are making one and he has cars in it...


alextjoe said:


> i will hold you to that and want a video of it
> 
> that a big order to fill my friend :laugh:


 well might not be as extensive as they tore up some mad stuff doing that but we will get some 4 wheel drifts.


elRey said:


> We all know you've done the revs way already. Try the stroker way this time
> 
> 
> Love the project :thumbup:


thanks rey, ive done the revs but a stroker kit ups the cost. it has to fit into being used as a track car. if it seems better to stay 1.8 then i'll probably go that route.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

:sly: its HERE!!! 6 speed quattro trans arrived today :vampire: if i t wasnt dark id show a picture


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> :sly: its HERE!!! 6 speed quattro trans arrived today :vampire: if i t wasnt dark id show a picture


here. i have a couple of these trans. i will post one for you. :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ahhh but thats a different orientation than mine


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

you Haldex/4-motion then..... ?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

yes sir!

cant decide the best route for my application...
1.8 or 2.0 for road racing/hill climbing

also keep my supertech or go Ferrea?

also can the stock R pumps feed a dual 044 surge tank fast enough if i plan to run 1200s and E85?


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> yes sir!
> 
> cant decide the best route for my application...
> 1.8 or 2.0 for road racing/hill climbing
> ...


2.0.....

valvetrain makes no difference at the level you will use it, IMHO.

yes, the stock pump can feed the surge, IMHO. Bill Brockbank (badger5) did some actual testing. and his surge can supply his dual fuel rail setup with enough fuel for >35 seconds @ WOT. he is a circuit course race car.

do you think there is anywhere ytou will go 30 seconds plus @ WOT? really??

remember, all the unused fuel returns to the SURGE not the tank.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking good, I wish i bought a shell like that it would of been much easier.. I would find a TT car harness to get the halde working like stock, otherwise you will have to buy one or make one like i did. The one i did was only good to straight line or snow.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

boostingti4lyf said:


> love the 4 different oem wheel look


I was going to say the same thing... :laugh:








ARRRR32!:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

newto20v said:


> 2.0.....
> 
> valvetrain makes no difference at the level you will use it, IMHO.
> 
> ...


yea i guess not lol...how big was his surge? would petes surge with dual 044s work? IIRC the R32 tank has dual pumps and dual pumps feeding a surge should be fine as my stock pump seemed to work find pushing 630s hard. Just need to make sure the surge tank has a big enough reserve. I need to find out the rules for surge tank and pump mounting restrictions. I would love to be able to just mount the surge in the spare tire well as well as with the battery and such. 



O2VW1.8T said:


> Looking good, I wish i bought a shell like that it would of been much easier.. I would find a TT car harness to get the halde working like stock, otherwise you will have to buy one or make one like i did. The one i did was only good to straight line or snow.


the car came with the harness still in and the controller still on the haldex, all i had to do was pull out my from my car the engine harness and Wide band OxS 



Gunslinger7 said:


> I was going to say the same thing... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, ill put my montes on to appease you guys hating on my super sleeper with 4 different wheels.  cant say you wouldnt fall for it.

I wish there were some of you big locals around here to turn a wrench with. It seems quiet around my area with 1.8t guys that do big things. Bryson has a nasty 16v and Rey is coming along with his Wagon but would be nice to have a couple of you guys down to tinker with...
peter, pete, badger, newton, savko, arnold and few of you other nut cases


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

Bill has 1.5L IIRC....

and yeah i am sure that two pumps feeding the surge would be fine and plenty enough....


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> I wish there were some of you big locals around here to turn a wrench with.


Wish I could say the same. Been lurking here for a while, just recently settled down.

I got into VW's after some high school girl on a cell phone slammed into the trunk of my E36 while I was stopped. My buddy drives an 04 GTI 1.8T, and I bought my Jetta after driving his. He just got his class M license, and hasn't touched his GTI since... 

I need more VW guys in my area.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Gunslinger7 said:


> Wish I could say the same. Been lurking here for a while, just recently settled down.
> 
> I got into VW's after some high school girl on a cell phone slammed into the trunk of my E36 while I was stopped. My buddy drives an 04 GTI 1.8T, and I bought my Jetta after driving his. He just got his class M license, and hasn't touched his GTI since...
> 
> I need more VW guys in my area.


oh trust me we have vw guys here , a lot of them (heard of the Durty Dubs), but most (not all) of them dont do anything other than bolt-ons and only regurgitate bad info they read. Ive met some locals at school and such and just have to stop talking vws with them bc then i get stuck answering 9 bagillion questions over BOVs and crap.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Motor On Stand









Just pulled the slugs









Up Close









Cyl #1 the one the valve actually grenaded in









Cyl #2









Cyl #3









Cyl #4









All four, actually some x hatching can be seen









The Cluster









Cluster Wide


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

So, what's the plan? machine this block? for find a different one that's ready to go?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

elRey said:


> So, what's the plan? machine this block? for find a different one that's ready to go?


its getting built, 1.8 or 2.0 stroker its been undecided  or maybe it has


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

theswoleguy said:


> its getting built


By whom? Weren't you looking for fellas to 'wrench' with?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

elRey said:


> By whom? Werent you look for fellas to 'wrench' with?












im here lol and you are?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

want to trade brakes


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ill sell the R brakes. I want a set of 12.1" 4 piston wilwoods.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> I still need to work on fueling wanting E85 possibilities


Talk to Nick *3071R-GLI*

He mentioned in one of his drag racing posts he upgraded his fuel system. He's currently on E85 and Eurodyne software running 11.4s w 500whp. Maybe he can give you some insight into what USP did on his car.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh and your build is


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

The TT and R32 fueling systems are the same, I did some math and even at WOT you are looking at 30+ seconds before starvation on 1200cc @ 4bar.

If you can do 30+ seconds of WOT with your setup you will be maxing out the gear box so I wouldn't worry.

I have a similar sized turd on 1200's and will be running that exact setup.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

theswoleguy said:


> and you are?


I'm driving mine


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

ejg3855 said:


> The TT and R32 fueling systems are the same, I did some math and even at WOT you are looking at 30+ seconds before starvation on 1200cc @ 4bar.
> 
> If you can do 30+ seconds of WOT with your setup you will be maxing out the gear box so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I have a similar sized turd on 1200's and will be running that exact setup.


Good info
I have a few of these pump in hand:thumbup:


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

damn you!


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> yes sir!
> 
> cant decide the best route for my application...
> 1.8 or 2.0 for road racing/hill climbing
> ...


If I were you I'd go the 2.0 route. I was pretty happy with my stroker 2 liter for road racing, it made tons of useful power (450 WHP on 24psi), MUCH more than the 2wd could handle...:banghead:
You're very smart for building this project on an AWD platform. 
Good luck with it:beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> yes sir!
> 
> cant decide the best route for my application...
> 1.8 or 2.0 for road racing/hill climbing
> ...


You have Supertech exhaust valves?
thats all you need
what you do need is a nice oil pan sir:laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Talk to Nick *3071R-GLI*
> 
> He mentioned in one of his drag racing posts he upgraded his fuel system. He's currently on E85 and Eurodyne software running 11.4s w 500whp. Maybe he can give you some insight into what USP did on his car.





schwartzmagic said:


> Oh and your build is


ya ill get with him, ive done alot of stuff with the stock turbo and 50trim on E85 so im not new to it, just big volume fuel is my concern.



ejg3855 said:


> The TT and R32 fueling systems are the same, I did some math and even at WOT you are looking at 30+ seconds before starvation on 1200cc @ 4bar.
> 
> If you can do 30+ seconds of WOT with your setup you will be maxing out the gear box so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I have a similar sized turd on 1200's and will be running that exact setup.


Truth but i think im getting -10 feed and -8 return for 1600s for E85 and my GTX series turbo.



elRey said:


> I'm driving mine


ya the truck drives well also 



VRT said:


> Good info
> I have a few of these pump in hand:thumbup:


yes no doubt



NOLA_VDubber said:


> damn you!


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> thanks man, i think that is the route i will be taking. hopefully i can make high 5 low 6 with decent spool and transient response on the 2.0. as above a saw many guys ditching and going awd so i knew what i was going to do without wasting all that money and then changing.... still wasting money lol


My advice to you after having road raced a MKIV Golf for 3+ years would be to shoot for less power & work on getting the reliability as solid as possible. 
You won't need 5-600 hp to be fast around a road course. The best my car went on a road course was at lower power levels (375-400 whp) and 2400 lbs wet, full cage no driver. 
My goal is to get it down to 2200 at some point. Not sure if it's possible though. One of the ideas to to make "uni-sides" in Carbon and remove the doors all together. I'll most likely make molds this winter. 
Last year I made a mold for a hood, the Carbon vacuum bagged hood came out at 6lbs, pretty light.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

WOB-SH573 said:


> My advice to you after having road raced a MKIV Golf for 3+ years would be to shoot for less power & work on getting the reliability as solid as possible.
> You won't need 5-600 hp to be fast around a road course. The best my car went on a road course was at lower power levels (375-400 whp) and 2400 lbs wet, full cage no driver.
> My goal is to get it down to 2200 at some point. Not sure if it's possible though. One of the ideas to to make "uni-sides" in Carbon and remove the doors all together. I'll most likely make molds this winter.
> Last year I made a mold for a hood, the Carbon vacuum bagged hood came out at 6lbs, pretty light.


def trying to get the weight down. i dont think i can get that low on an R chassis but we will see.

Performance-trim will make pretty much whatever i want. The roof they had been wanting to make one for a while so I'll pretty much be one of the first in the states to have it, i just have to pay upfront and do the lead time for design... Next to pick up a carbon hood as you mention, debating on a hatch. I know i will pick up carbon door cards. If i can get this car though, safely under 2400lbs: caged with me in it, I will be happy... being all wheel drive just makes it even faster. The haldex competition controller from HPA should make it nasty with some diffs.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> oh trust me we have vw guys here , a lot of them (heard of the Durty Dubs), but most (not all) of them dont do anything other than bolt-ons and only regurgitate bad info they read. Ive met some locals at school and such and just have to stop talking vws with them bc then i get stuck answering 9 bagillion questions over BOVs and crap.


BAHA! I know the feeling man.

I've actually been approached a few times by other VW drivers. Had legit conversations with them about future plans and so on. But I've been approached by people who have never even sat in one and start asking a whole slew of dumb pointless questions.

"Is that thing a TARBO!?"
:facepalm:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Gunslinger7 said:


> BAHA! I know the feeling man.
> 
> I've actually been approached a few times by other VW drivers. Had legit conversations with them about future plans and so on. But I've been approached by people who have never even sat in one and start asking a whole slew of dumb pointless questions.
> 
> ...


when you start asking me questions like that... i start throwing idiot answers back about how its a rotary motor with forged pistons from brazil that runs on diesel fuel bc its made for high compression.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> when you start asking me questions like that... i start throwing idiot answers back about how its a rotary motor with forged pistons from brazil that runs on diesel fuel bc its made for high compression.


:laugh: :thumbup:


My buddy has an 04 GTI 1.8T and he was getting out of his car one day in Boston, and some young kid walked up to him and said, "Hey MANN! IS THIS THANG A VEE-ARR?"

My buddy took a step back and looked at him puzzled. "You mean a VR6?"
"Yeahhh! YEAH!, VR6. My buddy had one and it FLEWWW!"

(Mind you, they're standing at the back of his car, and it still retains all of the stock badging.)
:facepalm:

This is why I hate some people associated with VW's.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Gunslinger7 said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> My buddy has an 04 GTI 1.8T and he was getting out of his car one day in Boston, and some young kid walked up to him and said, "Hey MANN! IS THIS THANG A VEE-ARR?"
> ...


wow just wow

so i was advised/pointed out to me that all FPRs are -6 return so looks like itll be -10 and -6... now just to decide on a fuel rail. think i might go with the BBM one and aeromotive FPR.... the concern though is can twin 044s move enough fuel at correct pressure from the ass of the car to the rail. IE surge tank with twin 044s (twin -8 or -10 lines) to a -10 wye to the rail. Like Aaron and a few others this car will run occasionally E85 on 1600s.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> def trying to get the weight down. i dont think i can get that low on an R chassis but we will see.
> 
> Performance-trim will make pretty much whatever i want. The roof they had been wanting to make one for a while so I'll pretty much be one of the first in the states to have it, i just have to pay upfront and do the lead time for design... Next to pick up a carbon hood as you mention, debating on a hatch. I know i will pick up carbon door cards. If i can get this car though, safely under 2400lbs: caged with me in it, I will be happy... being all wheel drive just makes it even faster. The haldex competition controller from HPA should make it nasty with some diffs.


I think you'll be surprised how little weight you loose with a carbon roof. In the interest of simplicity & saving money I'd just fab up a carbon panel to remove the sunroof, rip out the liner etc. and not go with a Carbon roof. 
The door cards on their site look cool. You won't save any weight there though unless you cut the inner skin out of the doors. If your cage has really solid door bars you could look at cutting the oem door bars to save more weight. 
My doors are fully skinned as the door bars in the cage are VERY substantial. I can take some more photos for you if you like, here's a quick one. 
Looking forward to seeing more of your project. PM me if you'd like to chat.:beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

WOB-SH573 said:


> I think you'll be surprised how little weight you loose with a carbon roof. In the interest of simplicity & saving money I'd just fab up a carbon panel to remove the sunroof, rip out the liner etc. and not go with a Carbon roof.
> The door cards on their site look cool. You won't save any weight there though unless you cut the inner skin out of the doors. If your cage has really solid door bars you could look at cutting the oem door bars to save more weight.
> My doors are fully skinned as the door bars in the cage are VERY substantial. I can take some more photos for you if you like, here's a quick one.
> Looking forward to seeing more of your project. PM me if you'd like to chat.:beer:


ya i know about the roof not shaving alot of weight... debating though on the hatch and hood, i think thats next on my list. can you show me the inside shot of your doors and car?

also where did you get that front lip/spoiler and the brake duct inlets in the fender?


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> ya i know about the roof not shaving alot of weight... debating though on the hatch and hood, i think thats next on my list. can you show me the inside shot of your doors and car?
> 
> also where did you get that front lip/spoiler and the brake duct inlets in the fender?


Yeah skip the roof. I try & take some door photos for you today. As you can see my car is a 4 door so it's a bit different. 
The splitter, hood etc where all made by me. The brake ducting is actually in the center 2 cutouts in the splitter assembly, see below. The Naca duct is feeding the airbox inlet, it came from here:http://www.racerpartswholesale.com/
One thing I would look into is wider front fender to try & fit more tire. Check with your contact to see if they are into it, I was going to make a mold but would rather just buy them. Even with AWD you'll want more tire at the power levels you're talking about. The HPA guys felt the same way with their time attack R32's. I think that was the main reason behind their widebody track/show car.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

WOB-SH573 said:


> Yeah skip the roof. I try & take some door photos for you today. As you can see my car is a 4 door so it's a bit different.
> The splitter, hood etc where all made by me. The brake ducting is actually in the center 2 cutouts in the splitter assembly, see below. The Naca duct is feeding the airbox inlet, it came from here:http://www.racerpartswholesale.com/
> One thing I would look into is wider front fender to try & fit more tire. Check with your contact to see if they are into it, I was going to make a mold but would rather just buy them. Even with AWD you'll want more tire at the power levels you're talking about. The HPA guys felt the same way with their time attack R32's. I think that was the main reason behind their widebody track/show car.


oh wow thats sick... how wide of a tire you think i need 255+, my guy can do whatever is needed... if we need to get 315s upfront he would figure out how lol.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Grin.....ear to ear


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> oh wow thats sick... how wide of a tire you think i need 255+, my guy can do whatever is needed... if we need to get 315s upfront he would figure out how lol.


My plan was to try and run 10" wide wheels all around with 275's. Not sure what HPA went with on their widebody car, pretty sure was 285. It starts to come down to what's available as well in terms of diameter at the desired with. Last year I ran Kumho V 710's and was very happy with them, they have a 275 that will work. 
Check with your guys to see about getting front fenders made, I'd be interested. If they don't want to do it maybe I'll think about making molds myself again....

Back to my original comment, if you're planning on road racing the car don't get to worried about outright power. I did & it was *NOT* very reliable... Your car well sorted at say roughly 2600-2700lbs would be *very* fast with 400 hp, no need for any more.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

true true, interesting enough im trying to find places to pull ass from... i know the R brakes are eventually going to go as those pigs are heavy. some smaller 12.3" wilwoods will do the trick... 275/285 tire is hella fat up front lol let alone in the rear too. do you really think ill out drive some 255 R comps?


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice proyect:thumbup:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Very nice I can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Just remember your car will handle power differently then WOB-SH573 car. His is FWD, yours will be AWD....there will be differences in corner speed between the two. What worked for him might not work for you. Driving styles along with turbo spool characteristics will make subtle differences. You also don't have the solid rear end anymore....so you're just going to have to get a base line and start trying different things.
If I remember right, WOB-SH573 had APR do a one off setup to make some good power....don't know if anything else has been done since I've been MIA for a long while. :wave:
Just have fun with it....that's the important part.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

betozoom said:


> Nice pro*J*ect:thumbup:


:laugh: thanks man its coming along slowly but surely



Henni said:


> Very nice I can't wait to see the final results.


you and me both brother



T-Boy said:


> Just remember your car will handle power differently then WOB-SH573 car. His is FWD, yours will be AWD....there will be differences in corner speed between the two. What worked for him might not work for you. Driving styles along with turbo spool characteristics will make subtle differences. You also don't have the solid rear end anymore....so you're just going to have to get a base line and start trying different things.
> If I remember right, WOB-SH573 had APR do a one off setup to make some good power....don't know if anything else has been done since I've been MIA for a long while. :wave:
> Just have fun with it....that's the important part.


Very true on the IRS, should help a decent amount. Possibly a lot less three wheel action. Def plan to have LOTS of fun, you better come get a ride since i know your local, hell come help put some stuff up on the car when its time to start sliding stuff in, 02m quattro for instance. There will def be a learning curve and hell i think the car will be somewhat faster even if i had the same turbo setup as before bc of traction/suspension as it sits.

Closing on a house this month so things are right now on pause, sorta, the car goes for cage on Tuesday the 7th, the carbon roof is ordered and in process of being fabbed still 4-6 wks out. A garage at MY house will be a lot better then the garage at the apartment, i can make all the noise and tear ish up that i want without having to hear neighbors to my left right front back top or bottom (well im on the bottom lol) time for an aircompressor though and a welder also...

I need to post a picture on IE maybe i can win some tuscon rods  would be nice just saying...


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

T-Boy said:


> Just remember your car will handle power differently then WOB-SH573 car. His is FWD, yours will be AWD....there will be differences in corner speed between the two. What worked for him might not work for you. Driving styles along with turbo spool characteristics will make subtle differences. You also don't have the solid rear end anymore....so you're just going to have to get a base line and start trying different things.
> If I remember right, WOB-SH573 had APR do a one off setup to make some good power....don't know if anything else has been done since I've been MIA for a long while. :wave:
> Just have fun with it....that's the important part.


Yes my car was an APR build 2 liter 3071r, made 450-475 whp depending on boost. 

The biggest place I see the cars being different on a road course would be corner exit (where I am roasting tires like mad!) As for mid corner I think you will be surprised that the AWD isn't doing much there. Light weight & more tire will be key mid corner (and of course getting the suspension sorted, that's a given though)
A well sorted solid rear axle isn't that bad, in fact after talking to Dick Shine about the stock R 32 rear geometry it doesn't sound all that good.

The above photo above of my car was taken at the Monticello Motor Club, it might surprise you but The VIPER ACR I'm ahead of was actually slightly quicker than me in the corners, I was faster on the straights, this was with it tuned to 400whp. The Viper & I went nose to tail trading the lead for 15 minutes. It was lots of fun until I blew up the motor in my car:banghead:
Again I'm stressing the HP issue to try & help you out, I went for a big number & did not need it to be fast. 
Less reliability = Less fun. 

Regardless I'm looking forward to seeing your car when it's done & hope you'll come up this way & do an event. :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

car got dropped at Kirk Racing on Tuesday, truck blew a water pump  :banghead: something about towing a car 2.5 hours @ 70-80mph at 16-20psi (seemed i was always going up hill) and a 190k miles on the stock pump lol. was time i think. Car will be ready to be picked up Tuesday so going to dive into the truck, ill post pictures of it later too lol... 

Tow Truck  









Cruising (mind you the speedo is off by ten bc of the tires  ) 









Race Tune


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

You need more boost! :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

T-Boy said:


> You need more boost! :laugh:


 lol indeed man indeed, i did the water pump this weekend, holy hell you remove the fan and shroud you can stand in the engine bay... def not a vw. 



















if only that easy on a MKIV lol


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

I am going to love hating this car.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Build seems legit :thumbup: 

I'll like watching this one.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

joe'sGTI said:


> I am going to love hating this car.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Josh is probably asleep still so I'll post for his surprise

:wave:

Kirk called this morning and we went over vehicle weights. Since he will be competing both NASA and SCCA we air'd on the side of caution and going SCCA spec and a thicker wall tubing. We will be racing w the SCCA Tennessee Valley region out of Alabama on the time trials, tarmac ralley and hill climbs. 

If you go to www.performance-trim.com and sign up for their newsletter it tells of the upcoming roofs being made. Hopefully by the end of Jan we'll have them!

This is a MK1 rabbit i did from them...

cutting it out...









bonding it in...









an E46 M3 CSL roof conversion...













































on the track for tuning


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

whore


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

WOB, we'll keep josh in check. I have a similiar dilemma w the jetta. 89 mk2 400 whp @19psi. When we are at TGPR I only run 12 and still spin corner to corner. we put 1:08 there on open diff and R888's on a 205 width. 

We'll let Josh figure out the definition of "100% traction". That's what the test and tune days are for 



Josh at his last track day...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thepaintcanman said:


> WOB, we'll keep josh in check. I have a similiar dilemma w the jetta. 89 mk2 400 whp @19psi. When we are at TGPR I only run 12 and still spin corner to corner. we put 1:08 there on open diff and R888's on a 205 width.
> 
> We'll let Josh figure out the definition of "100% traction". That's what the test and tune days are for
> 
> ...


ya i knows reliability  (8k rpms + 25psi for 12 minutes) this is epic bc im probably the only person that has blown the motor, pulled the plugs laughed and said well finally it happened surprised it lasted this long and walker was like dude ic:

btw im going to own you so ****ing hard when this car is done... one minute and under pumpkin


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Next time, drive harder!


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Tell him to stop trying the "no lift shift" crap...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thepaintcanman said:


> Tell him to stop trying the "no lift shift" crap...


:laugh: you know you missed me at the last track day, with everything being all quiet, lacking the sounds of a shotgun going off at various spots around the track. there is no trying it works just fine lol... maybe too well.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

I missed Mallory not you


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thepaintcanman said:


> I missed Mallory not you


:what: dick...


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Awww......aren't you two cute.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

T-Boy said:


> Awww......aren't you two cute.


hows that timing belt and water pump?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> hows that timing belt and water pump?


Same as it's been for the past 70k :grinsanta:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Or has it been 80K?


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Kirk called yesterday and they are finished w the cage. Picking it up next week.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

truck is back on the road, $3725 in 2 new heads (cracked both), gaskets, freon, coolant, Engine Oil Cooler, Water pump and so forth


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

oh wow 0-60 in 6 sec. j/p  

nice to get it running again, ya? :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

inivid said:


> oh wow 0-60 in 6 sec. j/p
> 
> nice to get it running again, ya? :beer:


 Hell yes it is I need a tow vehicle Lol
Also its not bad for 8klbs lol and the speedo is off by almost ten bc of tires so its a little faster than indicated
:beer: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

this is one of the compressors off their sled truck where i get the work done on the truck

104mm iirc either way its huge, the other one is just slightly smaller that compounds into this one.









and that truck does just over a 1100 on fuel lol before the nitrous :what:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What happened to the vanes? Something in the intake?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dirt, they are doing sled pulls and the first turbo sucked up some off the track and kicked it into that one...

on a side note i picked the car up tomorrow hopefully from the cage fabricator...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

realness in the intake did that. 1100 of anything is pretty serious business.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> realness in the intake did that. 1100 of anything is pretty serious business.


yes in all seriousness lol. i was talking to jeff about Garretts bolt on turbo and some 190cc injectors, he was like 600-650 down to the ground with enough fuel left to do a big squeeze, 185 shot and she will drive all day, now the transmission will start to give you the finger.

Later in the day this sheers the front axle, dana 60 for you guys that know axles.


















lol ill find some pictures of their other race truck.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

picked up the car with cage parts, working with thepaintcanman on rear bumper and side skirts for more of a motorsports themed car, already have the hood and bumper... and going for a less cookie cutter vortex approved sheep look, function > form


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

small update: 
cage has been fabbed up, will be installed end of this month when the roof arrives and goes in for paint - Signal Green on White interior. 

The car is getting a carbon hood and hatch to go along with the roof & polycarbonate side windows and rear hatch glass. We are hoping to get the car caged and down to 2400-2500 lbs. (R front brakes will go up for sale w/ stainless lines, rotors and pads-some rust build up on the rotors due to it sitting) I need something smaller and better aka wilwoods or similar. 

2004 R32 Curb weight stock is: 3409 lbs. 
2003 GTI Curb weight stock is: 2932 lbs. 

The lightest R i have seen was down to 25xxlbs but it was still an R32 not an R18  

Mishimoto Automotive has sent me an email offering partial sponsorship (aka not free stuff but parts at a great cost) 

The more i get into this car the more its becoming a street driven track car and not a track driven street car.  Its ok though we are pushing hard for SoWo 2011- even if it doesnt "run" itll appear fast on the back of my truck. 

Think i have decided on this rear bumper and do a driver side exit (through side skirt) exhaust. 









going through one of these sets of skirts 
DubTechnik Skirts 

Remember this is a motorsports themed car and the 1.8 forum not the cookie cutter sheep golf/jetta IV forum :laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I will see you at H20  

Be Prepared to be douchebags!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> *(R front brakes will go up for sale w/ stainless lines, rotors and pads-some rust build up on the rotors due to it sitting)*


 
when you planning to sell them? im in the market to buy oem r32 brakes


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd go with a passenger sidepipe, it'll keep the noise down a bit and be stealth to all the troopers that sit in the highway median  I wish the TT had fancy lightweight parts like you Golf guys, I lust for a 2700lb quattro...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Love the project! Wish you the best for 2011 :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

This is gonna be tha katz azz


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> I'd go with a passenger sidepipe, it'll keep the noise down a bit and be stealth to all the troopers that sit in the highway median  I wish the TT had fancy lightweight parts like you Golf guys, I lust for a 2700lb quattro...


 the resolution to our problem is more power.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dub-Nub said:


> when you planning to sell them? im in the market to buy oem r32 brakes


 soon as i am looking to buy a set of smaller 16" wheel capable brakes :what: (ya i know shame on me, bigger wider more poke even moar stretch) 



l88m22vette said:


> I'd go with a passenger sidepipe, it'll keep the noise down a bit and be stealth to all the troopers that sit in the highway median


 fuel still runs down that side, thought about it. Here in GA they hide all over wouldn't matter lol and the signal green paint is very stealthy :sly:  



l88m22vette said:


> I wish the TT had fancy lightweight parts like you Golf guys, *I lust for a 2700lb quattro...*


 me too :laugh::laugh::laugh: 



sledge0001 said:


> Love the project! Wish you the best for 2011 :thumbup:


 Thank you sir :thumbup: 



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> This is gonna be tha katz azz


 meow  



ejg3855 said:


> the resolution to our problem is more power.


 :facepalm: lol im trying to make less power and stay the same mind boggling speed for reliability reasons. Can't wait to get her rolling, weighed and dyno'd.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> :facepalm: lol im trying to make less power and stay the same mind boggling speed for reliability reasons. Can't wait to get her rolling, weighed and dyno'd.


 Go big or go home! 

I went home....:facepalm:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

yes i know tom lol but you had the bike and any more then what you did have traction sucks remember i too was big turbo fwd


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

FWD FTMFW eace:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

thepaintcanman said:


> Tell him to stop trying the "no lift shift" crap...


 being up at 5 AM does not mean vortex


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

lots of lol's on this page. :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> being up at 5 AM does not mean vortex


 hmmm wtf? 



inivid said:


> lots of lol's on this page. :laugh:


 :laugh: @ You


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got some GLI brakes (all four corners) that could be yours... They fit on 16's. Rotors you're gonna have to find though... had to beat the piss outta them to get them off the hubs.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Wilwoods fit over steelies with a 10mm (maybe even 7mm) spacers. They are several pounds lighter than stock brakes


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

FTMFW said:


> I've got some GLI brakes (all four corners) that could be yours... They fit on 16's. Rotors you're gonna have to find though... had to beat the piss outta them to get them off the hubs.





cincyTT said:


> Wilwoods fit over steelies with a 10mm (maybe even 7mm) spacers. They are several pounds lighter than stock brakes


 well i think they work better under than over  but yes thus is why i want those and not other stock brakes.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Multitasking is to much for me today :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

cincyTT said:


> Multitasking is to much for me today :laugh:


 nice


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Cage Parts


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dry ice ftw  sound deadening you looooooooooose!


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbup: for progress


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Subscribed! Keep it going.:beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Really trying guys...hard right now with my girl and I trying to close and move into our house at the moment.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> Really trying guys...hard right now with my girl and I trying to close and move into our house at the moment.


No excuses!!! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, the old closing on the house thing... how lame :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Im with Arnold... Weak sauce


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

Seeing you strip the floor brings back some memories...! Never seen the dry ice method, I used a heat gun & scraper followed by a wire wheel. Good luck, better you than me!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Call me crazy but I wouldn't even bother w/ the sound deadening. In fact, I want more of that stuff in my car, lol.

Do you still need to scrape w/ the DI or can you just wack the floor pan a few times and have it come up?


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

In this case you really need to get all of it out & wire wheel the floor as well so there is no deadening or residue left. 
You will be panting the interior all at once (cage floor etc.) so it makes much more sense to prep it right once & do a good job with the paint. 
Since this project car has no motor in it it would actually make sense to build the car on a rotissere, this makes it MUCH easier to work & get all the sound deadening & seam sealer out. 
When my car was done at http://www.precisionmotorsports.com/ Tom was building an SCCA MKIV right next to mine using the rotissere method, it was super cool.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

i would love to do swap awd to my 1.8t


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

bdcoombs said:


> i would love to do swap awd to my 1.8t


Youre in rare company


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sledge0001 said:


> No excuses!!! :laugh:


ya ya shut it 



[email protected] said:


> Yes, the old closing on the house thing... how lame :laugh:


figure out my turbo kit 



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Im with Arnold... Weak sauce


ya i'll show you weak sauce soon enough 



WOB-SH573 said:


> Seeing you strip the floor brings back some memories...! Never seen the dry ice method, I used a heat gun & scraper followed by a wire wheel. Good luck, better you than me!


was thepaintcanman's idea he informed me of it



screwball said:


> Call me crazy but I wouldn't even bother w/ the sound deadening. In fact, I want more of that stuff in my car, lol.
> 
> Do you still need to scrape w/ the DI or can you just wack the floor pan a few times and have it come up?


it leaves a little behind as you can see in that pic, but that breaks up hella easier than using heat gun



WOB-SH573 said:


> In this case you really need to get all of it out & wire wheel the floor as well so there is no deadening or residue left.
> You will be panting the interior all at once (cage floor etc.) so it makes much more sense to prep it right once & do a good job with the paint.
> Since this project car has no motor in it it would actually make sense to build the car on a rotissere, this makes it MUCH easier to work & get all the sound deadening & seam sealer out.
> When my car was done at http://www.precisionmotorsports.com/ Tom was building an SCCA MKIV right next to mine using the rotissere method, it was super cool.


paintcan is going to help me figure out where the rest is and what all needs to come out. but yes inside and out is getting painted. if bryson had a rot. it might be an option but can only work with the tools avail to us.



bdcoombs said:


> i would love to do swap awd to my 1.8t





dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Youre in rare company


 what he said, except ive decided to act upon. enough dreaming time for reality, like a tv show only more awesome and no fake tans and annoying accents


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> dry ice ftw  sound deadening you looooooooooose!


So why did I lose to sound deadening?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

INA said:


> So why did I lose to sound deadening?


wait what? the sound deadening lost to the dry ice lol not you


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

hmmm thats a clean AEB.









































did i mention i have a SEM, springs, retainers and valves? hmmm i need cams, maybe swap the valves for 1mm and .5mm oversize. Stronger springs? i dont know yet wheres pete, come back lol


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Cup Holder?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Always love some good head.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Roofs arrive this week or next finally after getting the major delay and runaround from performance trim. FINALLY! ****... anyway the **** is about to get a quick kick in the ass. I need to source some parts and need the help from vortex racers.

Spherical Bearings, Solid mounts for subframe and few other various track parts...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Guess what arrived today!!!!!!!!!

Oh yes Carbon Fiber ROOF! Yes ROOF, not an overlay, not a sunroof panel, the entire MKIV GTI ROOF


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> Guess what arrived today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yes Carbon Fiber ROOF! Yes ROOF, not an overlay, not a sunroof panel, the entire MKIV GTI ROOF


pics or it didn't happen :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i dont have your number anymore i was txting it, stone can verify


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Guess what arrived today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yes Carbon Fiber ROOF! Yes ROOF, not an overlay, not a sunroof panel, the entire MKIV GTI ROOF


I know the forum cant see it, but damn that looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

damn this thing is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

so jealous. makes me almost want to rebuild mine and do the awd transplant... ALMOST. 

good luck with the rest of the build:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

**** tease!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

theswoleguy said:


> **** tease!


Well that looks nothing short of badass:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

why thank you sir!


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

nice project man, can wait to see it done. holy throttle body that thing is big :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

BUMP :wave:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Slacking with the updates yo


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Slacking with the updates yo


He's been busy with the "BroDozer" me thinks


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> BUMP :wave:


:wave: :laugh:



schwartzmagic said:


> Slacking with the updates yo


too many projects at once lol, have to prioritize them.



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> He's been busy with the "BroDozer" me thinks


$6k went into this... if you count since xmas 10k. Two new heads two days before xmas then couple weeks ago the injectors went out and had to put 8 injectors in it, while it was there had them do gauges, fuel system and a 72mm turbo, this is the daily so it outranks project cars... however i did manage 48psi this morning :what:

for reference i would say the truck @ 8k lbs is about as fast as a 330whp gti :sly:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5396662-Wahooo-upgrades


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I get it bro! Personally id take the truck over the golf!:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Oh I get it bro! Personally id take the truck over the golf!:thumbup:


well both have their pros and cons for sure lol... trying to get the TT running again so i can daily that, save money on fuel (truck runs about $5-600/m in diesel)

however this is still getting some money, just nothing big and WOW look at me.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Roof Removed, Fenders Removed, Hatch Removed









Cage Beginnings


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

More Cage PHOTOS :wave: safety first guys!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tight! I see lots more yummy stuff coming :thumbup:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

any more pictures of this car?most of the pics are down...


----------

